# Blood in Gonal f pen



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Only 3 days into a 900 Gonal F pen and I seem to have got blood into the pen.  Didn't do anything different with the injection this evening...same injection site as usual, held it in for the recommended 10 seconds, pulled out and needle straight off.    The injection site bled more than usual and was sore/ stingy which it isn't normally.

Have I just blown the remaining £180 of my pen??


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Just a quick update for anyone who may find themselves in the same situation.  Apparently, it's quite unusual for this to happen.  Leaving your thumb on the dose-setting knob as you pull the pen out is essential.  I'm pretty sure I kept my thumb down as I know that a vacuum can be created that draws stuff back.  

It's not safe to use the pen again as it is not known how the drug interacts with blood products if contaminated, which makes sense.  I called the manufacturer who advised me to return the pen to them via my clinic so it can be inspected.  My clinic have said they will replace the pen when I go in for my next scan tomorrow and send it back.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry not been around recently. Glad you were able to get this sorted out with your clinic, thanks for posting the advice given too. Hope rest of cycle goes smoothly for you.


----------

